# Wiggle.co.uk



## e-rider (26 Jan 2012)

Is it just me or has Wiggle.co.uk become a bit crap recently?

I was always a big fan of the company and although their prices has been steadily increasing over the past few years, I thought I could rely on them for first class service and friendly customer service should I have any problems. Seems like that is not the case these days! Had some truely awful experiences with them during the last 2 months.

Anyone else noticed this or was I just unlucky?


----------



## DCLane (27 Jan 2012)

I wonder if it was anything to do with them trying to show increased profit for a flotation or buy-out:

http://www.retail-week.com/city/wiggle-bought-by-bridgepoint-in-180m-deal/5031899.article


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jan 2012)

they are expensive...and in some cases much more so than other bike shops.

I found my new durano tyres a LOT cheaper elsewhere ..I sent wiggle a request to price match as I wanted to buy through them...they refused . BYE BYE wiggle.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (27 Jan 2012)

I have found you can get a better service and cheaper elsewhere too. Can not remember last time I bought off of Wiggle. When I first started using Wiggle it was always delivered next day,went off Wiggle when they started to be delivered after a few days.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Jan 2012)

Definitely not competitive anymore, same has happened to PBK. Seems they get too big and too greedy.


----------



## anyuser (27 Jan 2012)

But I got a huge packet of haribos with my last order, and it was only some puncture repair kits


----------



## MattHB (27 Jan 2012)

The worst thing about wiggle is that they use city link. They refuse to follow delivery instructions and then take the package to a depot half an hour away. 

And year, theyve not won out on my research on price with all my recent purchases


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2012)

I still use them now and again but not as much as I did 3 or 4 years ago where they were my internet retailer of choice.

Regarding shipping, I always used to ask for items to be sent Royal Mail in the special instructions box, they always seemed to take notice and send as requested. City Link were terrible for deliveries.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (27 Jan 2012)

I never, ever got a packet of Haribos from wiggle, and every time I've used them I've had no complaints. Never had to send anything back and all the orders were complete and on time. More recently though, I have shopped around and found cheaper deals elsewhere but they're still my first port of call.


----------



## Edge705 (27 Jan 2012)

Shame they were the leaders in their day but as mentioned above they are not competative anymore and Ive been frustrated by the way they inflate prices then offer wild discounts a kind of trickery thing that online retailer do to tempt sales. I use them but only as a last resort and mainly for the free postage otherwise Ive no other reason to shopp there anymore.


----------



## MattHB (27 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I still use them now and again but not as much as I did 3 or 4 years ago where they were my internet retailer of choice.
> 
> Regarding shipping, I always used to ask for items to be sent Royal Mail in the special instructions box, they always seemed to take notice and send as requested. City Link were terrible for deliveries.



Hmm I've not spotted that option, I'll look out for it.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2012)

Some interesting points being made by people on here and I tend to find myself agreeing with a lot of what is being said. The guys I cycle with first brought it to my attention about 18 months ago, saying that Wiggle were not as competitive as they once were.
I have noticed that and whereas in the past it was order from Wiggle don't bother looking anywhere else now I will trawl the competitors and as most people say here there are better deals out there.
I commented on another thread about CRC and thier prices also not being as competitive. It was more to do about wrong items dispatched and the automated process that sends mad massive boxes for tiddly little items.
I suppose it all goes hand in hand, if one large retailer sticks its prices up a bit here and there, then the others follow suit and bargains start to become more difficult to source.
There are also probably other issues with the sale of the company, investors would want to see a highly profitable business that they were going to buy.
More often that not nowadays it is the smaller far more independant shops that do the best deals.


----------



## siadwell (27 Jan 2012)

So if Wiggle and CRC aren't as competitive as they used to be (and Evans never really were), who are people shopping with online?


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2012)

It isn't as if there is one retailer that is cheaper than everyone else. You just have to be prepared to spend a fair bit of time trawling the good old net. The sort of thing to do this time of year when the weather is crap, the nights dark and you can't get out.
Recently I have got a set of wheels from edinburghbicycle.com with free postage.
Other recent purchases have been from Ribble, Parker, Winstanleys and Merlin, but you have to do a bit of research, the wheels were a few quid cheaper at ribble and merlin but they charge postage, so I saved a fiver. You may say no big deal, but if a stranger walked up to you in the street and handed you a fiver would you smack hin in the mouth? Don't think so.
In a lot of cases these may not be the cheapest prices, and there could be a case that Wiggle or CRC might be marginally cheaper.
Surprising as it may seem I picked an Assos airjack up from Evans last year for an absolute bargain price, so don't dismiss them and they do the price match and free delivery.
In life nowadays we all have to be a bit savvy.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2012)

siadwell said:


> So if Wiggle and CRC aren't as competitive as they used to be (and Evans never really were), who are people shopping with online?


 

CycleStore
Merlin
Ribble
Parkers


----------



## jdtate101 (27 Jan 2012)

I've ordered quite a bit through Wiggle. Never had a single issue with them. Always got my Haribo too. When I have asked them to price match ...they have. Orders dispatched within a day of placing it, arrival the next day. Obviously others can have bad experiences, and no company is perfect, but I've found Wiggle to be top notch so far. Plus their sportive's are really well organized and professional.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2012)

Interesting point you make jdtate101 about the price match at Wiggle. Never seen any mention of it on the site..........let me into the secret please. How do you go about it etc?


----------



## e-rider (27 Jan 2012)

I feel I must describe a 'situation' I had with Wiggle just before Christmas. I ordered a waterproof jacket. When it arrived they had sent me the wrong size (picking error in the warehouse) so I had to send it back. Unfortunately the replacement wasn't going to then make it in time for Christmas; but not the end of the world. When Wiggle received the jacket back instead of just sending me the size I ordered, they refunded my order and placed a new order.This order then sat unprocessed for more than 1 week. At the time they had 10+ in stock. I watched each day as this number decreased and finally went to zero stock. I emailed them and they just said sorry about the delay. Then it turns out that they don't have any stock and the item is discontinued. Strange as you would think that stock would have been allocated when the order was created? Anyway nearly 3 weeks after my initial order had been placed my order couldn't be fulfilled. I emailed them to tell them how crap this was and I got a one line standard 'sorry' reply. I then emailed again to ask for the email to be passed to a senior member of staff, and they said it would - but I never heard back from them. Good work Wiggle.


----------



## robgul (27 Jan 2012)

tundragumski said:


> I feel I must describe a 'situation' I had with Wiggle just before Christmas. I ordered a waterproof jacket. When it arrived they had sent me the wrong size (picking error in the warehouse) so I had to send it back. Unfortunately the replacement wasn't going to then make it in time for Christmas; but not the end of the world. When Wiggle received the jacket back instead of just sending me the size I ordered, they refunded my order and placed a new order.This order then sat unprocessed for more than 1 week. At the time they had 10+ in stock. I watched each day as this number decreased and finally went to zero stock. I emailed them and they just said sorry about the delay. Then it turns out that they don't have any stock and the item is discontinued. Strange as you would think that stock would have been allocated when the order was created? Anyway nearly 3 weeks after my initial order had been placed my order couldn't be fulfilled. I emailed them to tell them how crap this was and I got a one line standard 'sorry' reply. I then emailed again to ask for the email to be passed to a senior member of staff, and they said it would - but I never heard back from them. Good work Wiggle.


 
The "cancel and re-order - sorry we have no stock - it's discontinued" is frequently a ruse to either avoid selling at the original price, to up the price for future orders., or just as a come-on. Wiggle and another shop in the west country are good at it. (Recent example : Brooks B17 ... £45 ... but, "sorry no stock" ... street price seems to be about £55 - 65)

... my votes go to CRC and Rose in Germany (even with delivery cost they are good, 3 day delivery) for supplies.

Rob


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (27 Jan 2012)

On the one occasion I tried to order something from Wiggle (a top that I couldn't find anywhere else) a technical gremlin prevented me from adding it to my "shopping basket".

I contacted them through "live chat" and when the glitch couldn't be resolved asked if I could order by phone: "no" was their reply, "because of the Data Protection Act."

<face/palm>


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2012)

It is weird how stories such as these start to emerge on forums such as this one. Gives you something to think about.


----------



## VamP (27 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> CycleStore
> Merlin
> Ribble
> Parkers


 
Yep

I would add Winstanley's bikes and Planet X to that list as well


----------



## e-rider (27 Jan 2012)

172traindriver said:


> It is weird how stories such as these start to emerge on forums such as this one. Gives you something to think about.


not sure exactly what you mean by that? I certainly think that someone who perhaps places 5-10 orders per year with a big online retailer could have no problems and think it is always like that - it is not until you consider many transactions that you realise most retailers stuff-up quite a bit and some really don't give a shoot about their customers when things go wrong.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2012)

That is my point tundragumski, it is if you happens to be the ONE that suffers at the hands of the big retailer, the majority ot people never have a problem, but if it is you who receives the shoddy treatment you are going to feel angry. What I am trying to say is that until these stories emerge you don't realise how many people get treated badly.
A forum such as this highlights what really goes on.


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Jan 2012)

MattHB said:


> The worst thing about wiggle is that they use city link. They refuse to follow delivery instructions and then take the package to a depot half an hour away.
> 
> And year, theyve not won out on my research on price with all my recent purchases


 
I didnt actually realise this until my most recent delivery was accompanied by a ShittyLink text message, incorrectly followed instructions and a completly destroyed box upon eventual delivery - luckily it was a sturdy Krptonite lock otherwise it may have been damaged if was more fragile.

I let Wiggle know all of that, and that my next order if above the weight limit for Royal Mail delivery, won't be placed as I won't knowingly use ShittyLink ever. They didnt seem bothered.

Crap servcie, won't use again if I can help it.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jan 2012)

thye also advertize stuff they dont have in stock...I recently bought overshoes from them in th esize they advertized in stock...but then once they took my money they said the stock would not be in for over a month. So I cancelled and bought elsewhere and had them in two days.

I think they are jus tto used to being 'top dog' in the on line cycle trade...they have lost interest in anything except their own balance sheet...

BYE BYE wiggle.


----------



## yello (27 Jan 2012)

I still look at Wiggle, and buy the odd bit from them, but the bulk of my orders go elsewhere these days, predominantly bike24 in Germany.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2012)

yello said:


> I still look at Wiggle, and buy the odd bit from them, but the bulk of my orders go elsewhere these days, predominantly bike24 in Germany.


 
Bike24 seem to crop up when googling, not been sure in the past, would you recommend? No hassle with them?


----------



## yello (27 Jan 2012)

No, I've not had any problem with them.... touch wood!


----------



## siadwell (27 Jan 2012)

172traindriver said:


> Surprising as it may seem I picked an Assos airjack up from Evans last year for an absolute bargain price, so don't dismiss them and they do the price match and free delivery.


 
I do in fact buy a lot of stuff from Evans (including my road bike that they price matched to almost half price), because my wife works near an Evans branch so it should be easy to return stuff, especially clothing that doesn't fit. I say "should be" because the last couple of times she's been in there to return something there's been much sucking of teeth and muttering from the staff (plus she said the place stank of stale sweat!) so she's unlikely to want to go in there again.

To be honest, the free delivery on everything from Evans, Wiggle and CRC make life so much easier, and Wiggle and CRC both offer free returns through Collect+. I looked at Ribble and can't be arsed with their "this is the price if you spend more than £30" approach, and postage charges with some of the others soon swallow up savings on a small order.


----------



## e-rider (27 Jan 2012)

I have to say (although I don't want to for some reason) that Evans online has some good discounts on certain products, frequently have 10% off vouchers and appear to dispatch is super quick time these days - usually within 6 hours of placing the order.
CRC, Parker, Ribble, Merlin, Bikesyoulike, Highonbikes, absolutecycles, cyclesportsuk all have good offers from time to time - takes less than 10 minutes to check all of these for a given product.


----------



## e-rider (27 Jan 2012)

siadwell said:


> I do in fact buy a lot of stuff from Evans (including my road bike that they price matched to almost half price), because my wife works near an Evans branch so it should be easy to return stuff, especially clothing that doesn't fit. I say "should be" because the last couple of times she's been in there to return something there's been much sucking of teeth and muttering from the staff (plus she said the place stank of stale sweat!) so she's unlikely to want to go in there again.
> 
> To be honest, the free delivery on everything from Evans, Wiggle and CRC make life so much easier, and Wiggle and CRC both offer free returns through Collect+. I looked at Ribble and can't be arsed with their "this is the price if you spend more than £30" approach, and postage charges with some of the others soon swallow up savings on a small order.


 
Collect+ isn't free with Wiggle - it's £2.49


----------



## e-rider (27 Jan 2012)

The problem with buying from Germany is the cost of retuning an item can get silly - especially if it's more than 1kg in weight. Even if it's a warranty claim, the customer will still need to pay return shipping costs.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2012)

tundragumski said:


> I have to say (although I don't want to for some reason) that Evans online has some good discounts on certain products, frequently have 10% off vouchers and appear to dispatch is super quick time these days - usually within 6 hours of placing the order.
> CRC, Parker, Ribble, Merlin, Bikesyoulike, Highonbikes, absolutecycles, cyclesportsuk all have good offers from time to time - takes less than 10 minutes to check all of these for a given product.


 
It really pays to spend a few minutes as you say, with pen and paper to jot the prices down. Not many of us could really say we are loyal to a particular shop........we all want the bargain don't we


----------



## yello (27 Jan 2012)

tundragumski said:


> The problem with buying from Germany is the cost of retuning an item can get silly - especially if it's more than 1kg in weight. Even if it's a warranty claim, the customer will still need to pay return shipping costs.


 
Noted... but not a major consideration for me in France as I have exactly the same issue returning items to the UK! It cost me a tidy sum to send some wrong size winter boots back to CRC.


----------



## siadwell (27 Jan 2012)

tundragumski said:


> Collect+ isn't free with Wiggle - it's £2.49


 
I sit corrected.


----------



## Nebulous (27 Jan 2012)

I tend to stick to a small number of online shops in the rest of my life - Amazon being a favourite.

On starting cycling though I've been amazed at the price variations. I cannot believe the number of shops I've been through already. The savings are often substantial as well. A rear tiagra mech from Rose for less than £10, where the cheapest UK one was about £27. A freewheel from Parkers for £8 when the nearest other one I could find was £15.

I often drift to my LBS though (Edinburgh Bike) Not the cheapest, apart from some of their own brand stuff, but consistently good service and I can pick it up and fit it now- rather than wait for delivery.


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2012)

I dont normally order anything online, because of the hassle in the delivery. Like some, i will not use shittylink if possible.

Did use JE James in the last week and all went ok, even the couriers managed to arrive on time, so at the moment JE get my vote.

I prefere to shop locally, i am lucky that i have 4 good large bike shops withing 30-40 min drive, 2 of which are on the way to the forest, and the other 2 are in local towns. I just wait until i am in town and popin. the LBS in town is used for small / emergency stuff.


----------



## Camrider (27 Jan 2012)

I've orders a couple of things from them recently, the prices were fine, and the CityLink driver actually read my note on where to leave the stuff if I was out.

I also like Bike24 and StarBikes in Germany especially for German made kit which can be 40% cheaper than all UK sources.


----------



## brokenflipflop (27 Jan 2012)

I've used Wiggle quite a bit and I've sent stuff back and had refunds no problem. It's a useful site to read reviews to get the heads up on stuff then I google the item to find the cheapest store. I suppose on-line cycle shops are like supermarkets - some stuff is cheap, some dear and vice versa to get you interested and spending.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (27 Jan 2012)

172traindriver said:


> Bike24 seem to crop up when googling, not been sure in the past, would you recommend? No hassle with them?


+1for bike24


----------



## Old Plodder (5 Feb 2012)

I've just restocked my bike shed through Wiggle, only one hiccup so far, & was rectified straight away.
Almost all my bikes & clothing has been sale items, at up to 50% off; plus I get 12% customer discount.
Not had any problems with the local City Link Depots, or Royal Mail.
Have ordered some very cheap (2008) shorts, & 'Energy Drinks' from CRC as they are cheaper; but as yet, have not been notified of despatch.

So, basically, when the weather cheers up, I'm off out riding my bikes & don't anticipate buying anything else for some time.


----------



## Nearly there (5 Feb 2012)

Wiggle still seem to be stocking a lot of 2011 bikes does this mean theres still a lot of new models to come through or Is that it?Evans have loads more choice of new models


----------



## Old Plodder (5 Feb 2012)

Wiggle is selling old stock (2011), if you don't have to have this year's model, go take a look.
They are getting their 2012 stock in now. I like the look of the Felt road bikes, & would buy, but as I have just restocked my bike shed, I can't justify it.

Some have big discounts.


----------

